# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Karakteri, zhvillimi dhe edukimi i tij

## StterollA

Karakteri paraqet organizimin e nderlikuar psiqik te cilesive, gjendjeve dhe proceseve te shumellojshme psiqike, te cilat pasqyrojne sjelljen e personalitetit paraqet berthamen psiqike te personalitetit. 
Fjala karakter vjen nga greqishtja qe dmth _vule_ ose _symbol_, sipas te ciles njeriu konkret dallohet prej te tjereve. Karakteri pasqyron aspketin moral dhe te vullnetshem te sjelljes se njeriut, prandaj thuhej qe karakteri eshte udherrefyesi i vullnetit, ndersa vullneti eshte kurrizi i karakterit. Karakteri nenkupton cilesine e vullnetshme te njeriut, dhe ate, kur paraqesim veprim te vetedijshem te tij, qe jane ne perputhje me parimet dhe botkuptimet morale te shoqerise ne te cilen jetojme. Per kete arsye mund te themi se karakteri i perfshin dispozitat per te ashtuquajturen sjellje morale te njerezve, ndersa cilesite e karakterit duhet te perfshijne dhe motive, qendrimet dhe vlerat e tij socjale.

Cilesite e karakterit te njeriut mund te grupohen  ne:
Ato qe shprehin *qendrimin e tij ndaj punes*. Njeriu mund te jete: aktiv, punetor, pertac, konsekuent, I pakujdesshem, inicjativ, i disiplinuar, pergjegjes, kreativ, i burokratizuar, etj.Ato qe shprehin *qendrimin e tij ndaj njerezve tjere*. Njeriu mund te jete: i hapet, i sinqerte; i vrazhget, i permbajtur, altruist, egoist, paqedashes, jo i sinqerte, agresiv, etj. Ai mund te jete i orjentuar nga njerezit e tjere (per bashkpunim), prej njerezve te tjere (te largohet prej tyre) dhe kunder njerezve te tjere.Ato qe shprehin *qendrimin e tij ndaj vetes se tij*. Njeriu mund e jete: i ndershem, modest, krenar, vetekritik, me dinjitet, i thjeshte, i vetedisiplinuar, i sigurte, jo i ndershem, i vetebindur, etj.Ato qe shprehin *qendrimin e tij ndaj ambientit jetesor dhe punes.* Njeriu mund te jete: pergjegjes, i disiplinuar, i kujdesshem per qetesine dhe mbarvajtjen publike, I pakujdesshem, etj.

----------


## StterollA

*Zhvillimi dhe edukimi i karakterit*

Zhvillimi i personalitetit paraqet para se gjithash procesin e formimit dhe zhvillimit te karakterit te tij. Te femija i vogel karakteri ende nuk eshte i formuar, mirepo nen ndikimin e rrethit familjar fillojne te paraqien tiparet themelore te tij  kurreshtja, qendrueshmeria dhe disiplina, te cilat fillojne te zhvillohen edhe me shume me kontaktet e tij me mesin(cerdhen per femije- ku zhvillohen kolektiviteti dhe shoqerimi). Ne shkolle zhvillohen dijenite dhe shprehite, mesohet qendrimi ndaj njerezve tjere dhe ndaj punes. Ne moshen pak me te madhe mesohet qendrimi ndaj vetes, ndertohet vetedisiplina dhe forcohen tiparet e karakterit nepermjet veteedukimit, formohen interesat dhe qendrimi dhe krijohen idealet dhe ndjenjat morale te njeriut.

 Karakteri formohet gjate procesit te te njohurit dhe veprimtarise praktike te njeriut, ku rrethi konkret shoqeror dhe normat e parimet e caktuara shoqerore kane rol vendimtar. Prandaj cilesite e karakterit dallohen ne ate te pergjithshme dhe ato individuale.

Tiparet e pergjithshme te karakterit nen ndikimin vendimtar te rrethit shoqeror( varesisht nga historia e sistemit shoqeror te bashkesise konkrete shoqerore, nga kultura, kushtet sociale, etj), qe jane prezente te pjestaret e shoqerise konkrete, te klasave, kombeve ose grupeve te tjera etnike e socjale.

Tiparet individuale te karakterit te personaliteti konkret dhe varen para se gjithash (kushtet ekonomike, socjale, edukimi, arsimimi, etj).

Karakteri nuk eshte i dhene nje here e pergjithmone. Gjate jetes se njeriut ai mund te ndryshoje dhe te zhvillohet. Mund te ndodhe qe tiparet pozitive te karakterit te humben dhe paraqiten ato negative. Pikerisht per kete _roli i edukimit eshte i rendesishem per zhvillimin e karakterit_.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Po me pelqen ky i karakterit  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndonje paper tende te perkthyer ne shqip ??

----------

